# Lie Clocks



## Takai (Oct 3, 2013)

Regardless of philosophical or political beliefs I found this quite funny.

A man died and went to heaven. As he stood in front of St. Peter at the Pearly Gates, he saw a huge wall of clocks behind him. He asked, "What are all those clocks?" 

St. Peter answered,"Those are Lie-Clocks. Everyone on Earth has a lie clock. Every time you lie the hands on your clock will move."

"Oh," said the man,"whose clock is that?"

"That's Mother Teresa's. The hands have never moved, indicating that she has never told a lie."

"Incredible," said the man.

"That's Abraham Lincolns clock. The hands have moved twice, telling us that Abe told only two lies in his entire life."

"Where is Obama's clock?"

"His clock is in Jesus' office. He's using it as a ceiling fan."


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 4, 2013)

That did make me chuckle and gives the opportunity to change it to suit any political person that you don't favour.  Neat


----------



## Takai (Oct 6, 2013)

Mauthos said:


> That did make me chuckle and gives the opportunity to change it to suit any political person that you don't favour.  Neat



Exactly. The punch line is so easy to change I just couldn't resist posting it.


----------

